# LR to IG Plugin



## Peter Detheridge (Oct 28, 2019)

Does anyone know if the current plugin problem is resolvable?  I started getting problems when I upgraded to Catalina, yet they say its an issue with IG protocols.   The site administrator is not answering questions on the website.  Just would like to know if I should wait or redesign my workflow around it!


----------



## johnbeardy (Oct 28, 2019)

It's not resolvable so long as IG allow only mobile apps to upload photos. So I doubt the plugin will work again.

I suggest you try a Mac app called Flume which lets you upload JPEGs. You can easily set up an export preset in LR, and specify Flume as the post-processing step at the bottom of the export dialog box. Then you just export with that preset and Flume is automatically opened.


----------



## Peter Detheridge (Oct 28, 2019)

johnbeardy said:


> It's not resolvable so long as IG allow only mobile apps to upload photos. So I doubt the plugin will work again.
> 
> I suggest you try a Mac app called Flume which lets you upload JPEGs. You can easily set up an export preset in LR, and specify Flume as the post-processing step at the bottom of the export dialog box. Then you just export with that preset and Flume is automatically opened.


Thanks John, that is disappointing as it was so easy to use.  I will take a closer look at Flume.  Thank you .


----------



## PhilBurton (Oct 29, 2019)

Peter Detheridge said:


> Does anyone know if the current plugin problem is resolvable?  I started getting problems when I upgraded to Catalina, yet they say its an issue with IG protocols.   The site administrator is not answering questions on the website.  Just would like to know if I should wait or redesign my workflow around it!


Peter,

I may be all wrong here, but IG protocols is part of the "software stack" that powers TCP/IP and therefore the Internet and the web.  IF that is the issue in Catalina, then a whole lot of people are being affected right now.

Phil Burton


----------



## Peter Detheridge (Oct 29, 2019)

Could be Phil, I don't know where the protocols reside in the stack.   The author has not responded, so can't say one way or the other if they have given up or are still working through the issues either at the IG/FB end or Apple.  The advice on their site is that they will put up a new version as soon as it is available.  That would seem to indicate that the problem is solvable, but if as John says it's an IG imposed, insurmountable hurdle, that may be the end of it.


----------



## johnbeardy (Oct 29, 2019)

Let's put "protocols" to one side. My understanding of the problem is that IG restricted uploads to mobile devices partly by detecting the "user agent" which is contacting it.

I don't know the plugin, but my guess is that IG sees that the plugin is a Mac-based or PC-based application and denies it access. To some extent you can fool IG, and maybe the author has already tried to make his plugin pretend to be a mobile device by faking the user agent. Maybe that has failed, maybe Adobe don't allow it, maybe IG have other mechanisms. Lots of maybes! The plugin author would have to say.

One way that you can upload from Mac/PC is by using your web browser's "developer" mode to call up IG. This mode is different in each browser but on my Mac's Firefox it's under Tools > Web Developer > Responsive Design Mode. Web developers use it to test their web site's appearance on different devices as it can quickly switch from mimicking iPhone to Samsung tablet to.... In LR's case, you enable developer mode, switch to iPhone, browse to IG, and upload the JPEGs which you already exported. IG thinks it's getting data from an iPhone. However, I have found some problems  with it - principally that photos don't always appear in your IG feed.

So that's why I prefer  Flume on Mac (I've not found a PC equivalent). Although it is a Mac app, the developer seems to have understood how to communicate with IG.


----------



## Peter Detheridge (Oct 29, 2019)

Thanks John, as you say unless the developer provides a more expansive explanation,   we will be stuck with the alternative less convenient options. I am still to  trial Flume.  From all reports its a popular app.  I will try it out tomorrow.   My developer skills have been left well behind although I spent 38 years in IT before retiring.  Nothing surprises me  Thanks again for the helpful advice and background information.


----------



## johnbeardy (Oct 29, 2019)

I have the pro version, Peter, and find it easy to use (see the export preset mentioned above). The developer also proved willing to implement ideas that I offered from a Lightroom perspective such as compounding multi-word keywords into single hashtags - eg New York should not be #New #York but is better as #NewYork.


----------



## Peter Detheridge (Oct 29, 2019)

johnbeardy said:


> I have the pro version, Peter, and find it easy to use (see the export preset mentioned above). The developer also proved willing to implement ideas that I offered from a Lightroom perspective such as compounding multi-word keywords into single hashtags - eg New York should not be #New #York but is better as #NewYork.


You've sold me LOL.   I am now using Pro, not as efficient as the plugin perhaps but not far from it.  What are the chances that this app will  also be prevented from uploading do you think?  Is it possible to automatically hashtag images when uploading into an account?  Might save a lot of cutting and pasting.  Thanks for your advice.


----------



## johnbeardy (Oct 30, 2019)

Peter Detheridge said:


> What are the chances that this app will  also be prevented from uploading do you think?



To be frank, I really don't know. It's worked faultlessly since I found the app about a year ago, and in other words I've not seen signs of the developer implementing changes to keep it working. But It's obviously possible.



Peter Detheridge said:


> Is it possible to automatically hashtag images when uploading into an account?  Might save a lot of cutting and pasting.



Yes,  and I mentioned earlier about my feature request for compounding multi-word keywords like New York into #NewYork. I suspect what you're missing (and I forgot to mention) is that Flume has a preference to control how the post is created:


----------



## Peter Detheridge (Oct 30, 2019)

johnbeardy said:


> To be frank, I really don't know. It's worked faultlessly since I found the app about a year ago, and in other words I've not seen signs of the developer implementing changes to keep it working. But It's obviously possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is very helpful thanks John, in my excitement to get images flowing I missed that in the preferences!  I will now go back through and try to set it up the way I would like.  I have several accounts, that is why I went with pro.  Thanks again for putting me onto it and subsequent advice.   If you want to see what I do check out @peterdetheridgephotography  you can get to my other accounts through the Linktree link in my profile.


----------



## Dan Marchant (Nov 4, 2019)

johnbeardy said:


> Let's put "protocols" to one side. My understanding of the problem is that IG restricted uploads to mobile devices partly by detecting the "user agent" which is contacting it.
> 
> I don't know the plugin, but my guess is that IG sees that the plugin is a Mac-based or PC-based application and denies it access.


Don't think that is the issue because my PC based version of LR/Instagram plugin works fine.


----------



## soulseekerfotograf (Nov 12, 2019)

Dan Marchant said:


> Don't think that is the issue because my PC based version of LR/Instagram plugin works fine.


whats your LR/Instagram plugin ?


----------



## Dan Marchant (Nov 13, 2019)

soulseekerfotograf said:


> whats your LR/Instagram plugin ?


You mean what version? v0.6.1594, the latest one.


----------

